# Engine swap



## Hydrabill (Oct 31, 2012)

What is the difference between the early 2000 Passat 2.8 engine and the late 2000 Passat 2.8 engine and would the early model be a direct fit into a 2004 Passat? THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## doxster22 (Apr 6, 2011)

Engine codes are AHA on on early 1998-early 2000. After that the engine code changed to ATQ. According to interchange manuals, the heads are different as is the intake in some way. I am sure that other sensors and things would have to be swapped as well. The blocks on the two engines are the same though.


----------

